# mealworm smell



## Gman1980

No offence but I bought my 1st box of mealies yesterday and they smell a bit like SH&T.

Why do they smell like this and what can I do to stop the smell?

Cheers:blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

That's mealworm smell. My colony smells a bit too. Not a lot you can do.


----------



## richard hardwick

put a air freshener next to food containers


----------



## Spider Call

As above, air freshener and put them somewhere out of the way.
At least they don't smell as bad as crickets! 
During the summer they can be put outside in a shed / garage / something. During the winter pop them in a room that is used least.


----------



## beardys

Gman1980 said:


> No offence but I bought my 1st box of mealies yesterday and they smell a bit like SH&T.
> 
> Why do they smell like this and what can I do to stop the smell?
> 
> Cheers:blush:


my mealworms never smell like crap unless they have been kept too warm and started to die and go off


----------



## Miss Lily

Ewww! I hate that smell too! I 'sieve' mine to get the poop/frass out of the container and replace the bran. That usually stops the smell. Also if they get damp from a lot of moist gutload they might get a bit smelly.


----------



## trw

my mealies or crix colonies never smell as long as i keep them cleaned regularly. for mealies just sieve the whole lot and chuck away anything that falls through the sieve


----------



## Shado

I havent cleaned mine yet, i keep them in an empty ice cream tub, no lid, with porridge oats as substrate, theres some old decaying potatoe in there too, and carrot i think, the only smell i ever get from it is when i spray them to give them a bit of moisture every few days, and thats just the smell of porridge and water.


----------

